# New mora knives



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mora companion in od and black. Mora basic 511 in tan and black. 

These are my first mora knives. 











Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Great knives at a great price.
They will serve you well.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah the companion was only 13.99 which I felt was reasonable. The 511 basic was 9.99 which I felt was reasonable. Both blades are carbon steel. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You can never have too many Moras around. They are well made, stand up to quite a lot, and cheaply replaced.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm probably going to patina the blades in apple cider vinegar.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have never owned any of these knives, although I've heard of the brand. I have not seen a thorough test of these items, so I do not know the attributes of their overall design. I'd like someone to do a story on these knives. I would appreciate the information.


----------



## Toyo38289 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nutnfancy: World of Mora Knives


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I tried to pull up the video you posted, but all I got was a message that there was "no phone."

I will admit, video or no video, I do like the wider bevel on the edge--tip to choil! I'm not a big fixed blade guy, but that one of yours was a nice rendition.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Great knives at a great price.
> They will serve you well.


I need to get one, a long way back in time I had a Swede knife, and I have had a Finn model too.
They are designed for work and they are without frills, and I like that.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

This morning I did a force patina on my mora companion using boiling apple cider vinegar. 

3 boils the first was 30 minutes then rinsed in cold water and dried. 

2nd boil was 30 minutes then rinsed in cold water and dried. 

3rd was boil for 1 hour then rinsed in cold water and dried. AFTER THE hour the bubbles and action had pretty well stopped. 


















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

